# Shameful Statements Made By Politicians



## Booter (Jan 10, 2020)

Politicians on both sides make shameful statements unbecoming of their positions.  Below is a recent example of this.

*‘I left parts of my body in Iraq’: Duckworth responds to Collins' claim Democrats 'in love with terrorists'*

"(House Speaker) Nancy Pelosi does it again, and her Democrats fall right in line. One,* they are in love with terrorists. They mourn (Qasem) Soleimani more than they mourn our Gold Star families who are the ones who suffered under Soleimani," *Collins said of the top Iranian general killed last week in an airstrike ordered by Trump. 

Duckworth was also asked about Collins' remarks about Gold Star families, to which she answered, "I'm disgusted. I would never, ever use Gold Star families, military men and women, or their families, as any pawn in any political game." 

Of Soleimani's killing, she said, "No, I am not sad that this man is dead. I am glad that he's gone to meet his maker," before adding she believed U.S. forces in the Middle East had been put in greater danger because of an escalation in tensions after Soleimani's killing.     

Duckworth also addressed the comments in a Twitter thread posted on Thursday. 

"In America, even people who disagree with the President vehemently can still love this country," she wrote, along with a clip of Collins' appearance on Dobbs' show. "I love my country just as much as anyone on the other side of the aisle—it’s why I volunteered to serve in uniform, unlike Donald Trump."









						‘I left parts of my body in Iraq’: Duckworth responds to Collins' claim Democrats 'in love with terrorists'
					

"I left parts of my body in Iraq fighting terrorists," Sen. Tammy Duckworth said on CNN. "I don't need to justify myself to anyone."



					www.usatoday.com
				




A member of congress stating members of the other party are in love with terrorists is shameful.  Nutters, I await your unhinged responses and your partisan support of Collins making such moronic statements.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 10, 2020)

Booter said:


> Politicians on both sides make shameful statements unbecoming of their positions.  Below is a recent example of this.
> 
> *‘I left parts of my body in Iraq’: Duckworth responds to Collins' claim Democrats 'in love with terrorists'*
> 
> ...


Just another disgusting liar from the t-party desperate to do anything they can to stay in power. They know the clock is ticking.


----------

